# ORIS Accuracy



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I would like to get your opinion on the accuracy you experienced with ORIS watches.
So far I owned 2 ORIS.
First was a TT Skeleton- it was doing +20spd
I sold it.
After 2 years I tried again and bought the new AQUIS in black.
It was doing +17spd
Sold it

I still love the brand especially AQUIS line.
I'm tempted by the new AQUIS 43.5 in Titanium.

But this kind of accuracy kills it for me.

What has been your experience?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

It varies. Same movement (Sellita SW200) two watches...Aquis Date previous gen runs about +8spd. In contrast my Divers Sixty-Five tracks beautifully.


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

I must have been lucky because both of the Oris watches I have are within COSC: +4, and my most recent pickup, the Diver 65 Bico, -3 consistently.

If you're buying from an AD I think the spec range is +-15, but I've had great accuracy out of both of mine.

My personal max is +-10; anything Swiss above that, and it's going to my repair guy for a regulation. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lassus (Nov 7, 2018)

After some regulation, about +1.5 - +1.8 spd (Sellita SW 200, Oris Artix Complication)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Funny this came up because I was just marvelling over the accuracy of my Pro Pilot. Just threw it on and I noticed in almost 2 days of wear it has gained 1 second.

To be honest, it is just luck of the draw. My Aquis is about +5.

Actually what surprises me the most is the date change. My Pro Pilot is the only watch I own that changes at midnight, almost exactly.


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

I’ve gotta get a pro pilot. I’ve been wanting one for far too long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of my SW-220 based watches couldn’t keep time I’d it tried - it is JUST within specs but a couple of my SW-200 based watches can give the Daytona a run for its money when it comes to timekeeping.


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

When you say within specs you mean +/-15spd?


----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

Now I'm considering not getting one. Are they really not that accurate? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

My ProPilot was -4 spd when I had it. My Aquis ran at -5 spd. Not horrible at all but it’s the luck of the draw.


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

My understanding is that Oris uses Selita movements in all their watches and none are COSC certified. 
Now TAG is doing the same , but their movements are HIGH GRADE.
All TAGS I had were running at +2/+3 spd 
It’s a pity that Oris with their nice designs can’t decide to use better movements


----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

They say Sellitas are supposed to be comparable to ETA but I'm not sure I believe it.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Stanul said:


> When you say within specs you mean +/-15spd?


At the time (they may have changed it) it was -5/+20 SPD


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Stanul said:


> My understanding is that Oris uses Selita movements in all their watches and none are COSC certified.
> Now TAG is doing the same , but their movements are HIGH GRADE.
> All TAGS I had were running at +2/+3 spd
> It's a pity that Oris with their nice designs can't decide to use better movements


They are doing this to keep their prices low. I agree though that it would be interesting to see some higher priced Oris watches with COSC regulated movements.

I suspect if prices were higher, people would choose brands like Omega and Tudor over Oris.


----------



## lassus (Nov 7, 2018)

It is certainly *possible* for the Sellita to perform very well. It is just the luck of the draw.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Stanul said:


> My understanding is that Oris uses Selita movements in all their watches and none are COSC certified.
> Now TAG is doing the same , but their movements are HIGH GRADE.
> All TAGS I had were running at +2/+3 spd
> It's a pity that Oris with their nice designs can't decide to use better movements


No, Oris uses its own in-house movements in its high end watches; with 10 Day Power Reserves.


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

MR028 said:


> No, Oris uses its own in-house movements in its high end watches; with 10 Day Power Reserves.


Yes, that is correct, but not in AQUIS which is stuck with Sellita.
The calibers 111, 112, 113 and 114 are manual winding only, which I don't like.
Still this hasn't resulted in a reduction of thickness.
Also these in house movements are not COSC certified.
One reviewer measured an accuracy of +10spd when fully wound and -10spd when almost empty.
In my opinion this is a huge margin.
As I mentioned before , the only thing keeping me from acquiring another ORIS is their poor control of accuracy.
Sure if we are looking at 10 days power reserve and don't care about accuracy, then their efforts are commendable.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

I own Aquis small seconds date , as for my experinces my watch is running fast 7-8/sec per day and this is tolerable as COSC standards. however, my watch was 20sec/ daily running out of box after wear long time it regulated by itself. also as per user manual in box -/+20 sec day may be noticed. and to be honest its really very accurate for me 7-8sec/ per day all automatic watches work inaccurately and this should be tolerated known by the owners this is fun part of the mechanic watches  i dont mind run fast or slow as long as its in this ranges. if a watch runs more than 20sec slow - fast it definitely needs to be serviced for calibration by real watchmaker not juts anyone else. (preffered authorizated dealers) my watch has SW-220-1 (selitta) and Its very well performing. the another important point is, resting position during night when watch taken off wrist. thats the most important thing. due to gravity and positioning watch may lose or gain balance. monitor your watch and put other way position if you want to gain or lose seconds. Oris is a great value brand and its worth for the money you pay . if you have any questions or needs advises you can send me message here I'll do my best to help. one more thing Oris is the only brand that never ever make quartz watches they do make only automatic kinetic or manual mechanic watches.


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Good advice.
Still, for that kind of money I can find better movements.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

if you are obbessive for accuracy then G-Shock GPS/Bluetooth/Multiband6 watches for you . they are 100% accurate and syncing - adjusting time in a day multiple times automatically and its working like same as computer or your cell phone. i own one of them as well. G-Shock MTG new model metal case and plastic strap. perfect time keeper for sure. but automatic mechanic watches are different leauge and taste for me  today , 15-20k usd rolex or zenith such brands not 100% accurate but they are best tolerated like 1-3 +/- basically no 100% accurate mechanic watch unless well-made quartz


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Stanul said:


> MR028 said:
> 
> 
> > No, Oris uses its own in-house movements in its high end watches; with 10 Day Power Reserves.
> ...


Well, they're not designed to be thin. They're tool watches with a mainspring that when uncoiled stretches close to 2 meters. I actually don't know the accuracy specs, but a hand winder with a 10 day power reserve is going to have variance. Nobody is buying them for accuracy, but I would imagine anywhere from +5 to +10 would be fine.

But that really isn't the point. My question is what movement are you talking about that you are going to get that is so much better at this price point($1,000)? In my opinion, the Miyota 9015 is far better than any ETA 2824/Sellita sw-200...but this is a Swiss watch. You're not going to get a Japanese movement and if Oris did the masses would throw a fit. If you are concerned about that, by all means you can find all sorts of microbrands that use 9015s and will meet your needs at a cheaper price. I guess at $1,000 you can get a Seiko 6r15. There you go, an inhouse movement, but it will not satisfy you in terms of accuracy I am sure (to be clear, I am not a 6r15 hater. Both mine run around +5). Either way, I am guessing you probably had something Swiss in mind. STP1-11 maybe? Hmmm, some QC issues from what I've heard.

We can keep going down this road, but I think you get my point. You're not going to get anything significantly better and you will find that the competition uses the same movements. 
Now you might be able to find a higher grade. I will agree that I would like to see Oris use top grade as opposed to elabore. I really feel like they should, especially when you can find top grade Sellitas/ETAs in watches at that price range. For example, my Sinn has a top grade ETA in it. Then again, my Pro Pilot actually is more accurate than my Sinn...also, I don't care all that much either way. At this price range, I'm not overly concerned with movements...any differences will be minimal and well, negligible if you ask me. If you are into movements and accuracy jump up at least 3 grand more and you can start looking at Black Bays, Spring Drive models, OPs, etc. And those are on the low end.

Sure you can find COSC ETAs I guess if you are desperate for accuracy and you don't want to take the monetary leap to purchase a regulated inhouse...but for me, it goes back to negligible differences (I will say I find Oris's accuracy standards a bit annoying. They are lower than listed Sellita standards out of the factory, which I think is overly precautionary and silly). 
Anyway, my ultimate point is if you're looking to buy an Oris, you're buying it for its combination of toolishness and styling, not what is under the hood (and that goes for almost any watch at this price although Sinn and Damasko have some pretty cool specs that speak to me). I love my Aquis and Pro Pilot. They're beautiful watches with completely unique designs, and the best bracelets you can get at that price and they also compete with bracelets in price ranges far above them. I bought them for their design, not their movement as I assume most people did (Also, I appreciate their 3 year warranties and registration. They're actually one of the few companies with practical, well thought out website.)


----------



## jamwires (Dec 16, 2012)

My Diver 65 Bronze bezel is running +1/spd.


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your input.
I guess I will stay away from Oris for a while, at least until I stop chasing accuracy...


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

My aquis 43 does -0.2 spd. Been like that for years. I'm sure that I got real lucky, but I do want another Oris. If only the pro pilot day date were small....


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well, they're not designed to be thin. They're tool watches with a mainspring that when uncoiled stretches close to 2 meters. I actually don't know the accuracy specs, but a hand winder with a 10 day power reserve is going to have variance. Nobody is buying them for accuracy, but I would imagine anywhere from +5 to +10 would be fine.
> 
> But that really isn't the point. My question is what movement are you talking about that you are going to get that is so much better at this price point($1,000)? In my opinion, the Miyota 9015 is far better than any ETA 2824/Sellita sw-200...but this is a Swiss watch. You're not going to get a Japanese movement and if Oris did the masses would throw a fit. If you are concerned about that, by all means you can find all sorts of microbrands that use 9015s and will meet your needs at a cheaper price. I guess at $1,000 you can get a Seiko 6r15. There you go, an inhouse movement, but it will not satisfy you in terms of accuracy I am sure (to be clear, I am not a 6r15 hater. Both mine run around +5). Either way, I am guessing you probably had something Swiss in mind. STP1-11 maybe? Hmmm, some QC issues from what I've heard.
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more @MrJones82


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Stanul said:


> Thank you all for your input.
> I guess I will stay away from Oris for a while, at least until I stop chasing accuracy...


Hmmm....so dismissive of everyone who has said their watch is accurate.

Anyway, here's a watch that _might_ satisfy:

http://https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/citizen-eco-drive-caliber-0100-review


----------



## mitc5502 (Mar 7, 2019)

My Big Crown Propilot World Timer (a modified ETA 2836-2) became slightly magnetized and was running about +30spd. I bought a cheap demagnetizer and now it's down to about +7spd, which I'm assuming is normal. I have a Hamilton that uses the same movement, but I haven't been tracking its accuracy.


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

MR028 said:


> Hmmm....so dismissive of everyone who has said their watch is accurate.
> 
> Anyway, here's a watch that _might_ satisfy:
> 
> http://https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/citizen-eco-drive-caliber-0100-review


Sorry, not trying to dismiss the opinion of fellow WUS members.
The whole idea for this thread was to gather information on ORIS accuracy.
So far I can see it is the luck of the draw.
Well, this is too much lottery to play with a few thousand dollars.
Instead of buying an ORIS which may fail my expectations , sell it and loose money in the process, I would rather pay one-two grand more, get another brand and call it the day.
Don't get me wrong, I still love ORIS as a brand, but they need to improve their quality control of the movements.


----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)

This is kind of the game with off the shelf movements for any mfg, especially if they're not making any particular notes about regulating them from the factory.


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

Sounds like you need a true chronometer if you want an auto. I have never been a total stickler for high accuracy watches (within range, of course); I find them fascinating they all run at different timings. That shows me the watches were at least partially hand-made, which is a big part of the allure for me.

But as the saying goes, “different strokes”


I don’t mean this in a negative way at all OP; If you demand accuracy, get a quartz and save your money! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Stanul said:


> ... they need to improve their quality control of the movements.


Cannot disagree more. But you have to right to think this of course. 
I'd say almost 90 % of the people I hear talking about ORIS accuracy, say they are ridiculously accurate (for a non COSC)

As for my ORIS Aquis Date (2nd edition), its also ridiculously accurate. Usually within +2 a day. I bought it second hand on December 18th, 2017 from a good friend and its been running consistently like that ever since. And I wear it a lot.









Still in love !
I think ORIS is one of the better brands out there.


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

I had Oris Artelier about 7 years ago . Not most accuracy watch. Runs about +10 - 12 sec/day.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Again, all good luck or bad luck. I purchased a 3rd gen Monster last week with a 6r15, a forum favorite for bashing and maligning. In 5 days of running it has gained 1 second. Pure luck. Nothing more. 

One thing that should be addressed is what I mean by luck. Anything running at COSC that hasn't been adjusted to do so I refer to as lucky. To get an Oris running around +5 to +10, I would call about average from what I have read and heard. That isn't bad at all and nothing to scoff at. Sure, there are outliers, but don't let Oris's weak spec guarantees (they're bs and should be changed) fool you into thinking that is the norm. So when I say lucky, I don't mean you're lucky to get a watch running at a reasonable gain (around +5 to +10), I think that is closer to the norm from what I have heard and my own personal experiences.


----------



## hmalik (Oct 19, 2015)

My aquis date 2018 bought from AD ran about +7 SPD out of the box. I have noticed a slow drift downwards over time with regular use. Had another aquis date older model I bought in 2016 on Amazon (grey market ). That ran about +10 spd. Had it with me in Malaysia and took it into the Oris factory repair center in Kuala Lumpur and they regulated it for me for free down to about 1-2 spd. They never even asked for a warranty card or where I bought it. 
It really is luck of the draw but you should expect better than 10 spd based on my experience.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

hmalik said:


> My aquis date 2018 bought from AD ran about +7 SPD out of the box. I have noticed a slow drift downwards over time with regular use. Had another aquis date older model I bought in 2016 on Amazon (grey market ). That ran about +10 spd. Had it with me in Malaysia and took it into the Oris factory repair center in Kuala Lumpur and they regulated it for me for free down to about 1-2 spd. They never even asked for a warranty card or where I bought it.
> It really is luck of the draw but you should expect better than 10 spd based on my experience.


i have Oris Aquis Small Hand seconds 2017 manufactured and its been more than a year its running 10sec/day fast. I'm going to give it to service for regulating. it was 20sec out of the box.. it settled down 10sec but still no good for me for such valuable brand. like other said this all about luck i wasnt that luncky one like you guys all


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

Jeremy Leventhal said:


> Now I'm considering not getting one. Are they really not that accurate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Jeremy its all about luck ! you may have good calibrated - regulated one or bad one. bad one wont be running fast/slow more than 20spd and if this happens you may give it to AD for regulating better. one more thing it matters how long watch waited on store ? their oil in parts may be dried if its old model like 2-3 years back but never wear this problem may also happen. my oris aquis bad one  i believe so but i will give it for regulating soon its been 1.5 years. and i will tell them to make this wath run a bit slow  they'll do. 90% of oris watches accuracy is great. if you like the watch go for it very reliable brand and good value of product. plus, they give extended 1 year warranty

you can see my watch photos here attached|>


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

I've had my Divers Sixty-Five about a week and a half now. Accuracy seems to be something like +7, though I haven't tried resting in different positions overnight.

Honestly, for a non-chronometer, that's not bad at all. Certainly within my expectations.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

What happened ? I thought I reacted in this thread.
A lot of reactions are gone ...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't really check the accuracy of my watches other than in general and both of mine have seemed fine. However, there is nothing inherent in an Oris that means it can't be very accurate. If it's outside specs, Oris should fix it within warranty, or any competent watchmaker should be able to adjust it to be accurate.


----------



## hmalik (Oct 19, 2015)

My aquis date runs around 2 spd ...


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

as i mentioned here previously my aquis was running +10/day and i have given it to good watchmaker for regulating and he did. its running -4/day slow since by that time (a week early or so) but this is also consistent which means every day slowing -4sec this is now better than before i believe . cuz its in range of COSC for this watch which has no COCS certificate


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

Stanul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to get your opinion on the accuracy you experienced with ORIS watches.
> So far I owned 2 ORIS.
> ...


@stanul, i have already posted here as last message but i wanted to reply your message as well here  Oris watches are being set "fast running" by default out of factory. the reason for that is, in time 1-2 years movement will be slowing down and it'll be fine i know it sounds stupid but all the watches new one or never regulated running 17-20+sec fast. like was mine .. however i have fixed mine without waiting so long time  first days it was 0/1 sec minus. now its running consistently 3/4 sec minus. its not going any worse or better than this rate. so IMO you can get one of those ORis watches that you likes so much and keep loving after well regulated 

the wathmaker guy told me old oris run fast.. if it doesnt ..that means its regulated. now my watch is exactly running within range of COSC so im happy with that


----------



## azcats1818 (Mar 27, 2019)

My 39.5 aquis has been running steadily at -2/day. I am happy with that!


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

azcats1818 said:


> My 39.5 aquis has been running steadily at -2/day. I am happy with that!


That means yours was regulated somehow else all models running fast 10-20+/spd out of box urs is good now mine performing same as urs after regulated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azcats1818 (Mar 27, 2019)

Maybe my wife did it when I wasn't home. I need to ask her.


----------



## hmalik (Oct 19, 2015)

My new Aquis date bought from AD last week is running between + 6-7 Spd on wrist out of the box ..


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

hmalik said:


> My new Aquis date bought from AD last week is running between + 6-7 Spd on wrist out of the box ..


Thats good accuracy within range of watch's specs in time it gets better and slow probably

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

azcats1818 said:


> Maybe my wife did it when I wasn't home. I need to ask her.




Ask her if she regulated mine too; it's rock solid at -3spd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

kyledemo said:


> Ask her if she regulated mine too; it's rock solid at -3spd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

So I've only had this Pro Pilot for about a week now and have only been timing it for a couple of days... but if this is how it behaves before it even "settles in", I'm VERY impressed!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

woowww this is excellent ..good for you , very good copy of watch you got it  cuz this is better than many in-house expensive movement 5-10k usd range watches can perform. excellent accuracy


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Erkan_Vural said:


> woowww this is excellent ..good for you , very good copy of watch you got it  cuz this is better than many in-house expensive movement 5-10k usd range watches can perform. excellent accuracy


Yeah, right now, it's the most accurate piece I own. Even more than my Omega SMPc with the 2500 coaxial movement. It's a short time sample as of yet, but most of the mechanicals I've owned get kite accurate as they wear in, so I can't wait to see where this one ends up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Just took another reading since I passed 48 hours. Heading back towards +/- 0spd!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Stanul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to get your opinion on the accuracy you experienced with ORIS watches.
> So far I owned 2 ORIS.
> ...


Everyone is aware that regulating an automatic movement is very simple, right?

Any watchmaker can regulate a selita or eta movement in a matter of minutes for about $40. You could watch a youtube video and do it yourself if you have the tools.

I have my guy dial all my automatics in to about +1 sec/day.


----------



## Erkan_Vural (Jun 22, 2018)

underpar said:


> Everyone is aware that regulating an automatic movement is very simple, right?
> 
> Any watchmaker can regulate a selita or eta movement in a matter of minutes for about $40. You could watch a youtube video and do it yourself if you have the tools.
> 
> I have my guy dial all my automatics in to about +1 sec/day.


Well, thats true.. but 40$ charge for this process is not reasonable in my country so many good watchmaker is doing this free of charge or very little amount we leave tips) i think we are lucky. But yes it takes 1min to regulate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

1 week update.

+0.59 spd. This thing is ridiculous!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lassus (Nov 7, 2018)

+0.24 spd at the moment. Positional variation can really help keep it close. Still a mystery to me, though, why it will be in a consistent upward trend, then reverse course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Lots of variables come into play here... things like: time spent in each orientation, the amount of activity/movement each day, resting position overnight or worn, even humidity can play a role. But anything between 0 and +2spd is just awesome. Under 1spd is phenomenal.

COSC is -4 to +6
Rolex certifies to -4 to +4 (I believe)
METAS (Omega) is 0 to +4

For comparison, my SMPc runs at +1.8spd

Also, you are going off of best-fit accuracy. I usually refer to the Total Rate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

The newest Rolex Superlative Chronometer rating is +/- 2 sec.


TechGuyJ said:


> Rolex certifies to -4 to +4 (I believe)


----------



## lassus (Nov 7, 2018)

My Oris Artix Complication is on a very nice run...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have purchased a Big Crown Pointer Date (SELLITA SW 200-1) about a month ago. it is constantly doing +10 sec/day. Im planning on regulating it with a timegrapher to +2 sec/day.


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Roy1988 said:


> I have purchased a Big Crown Pointer Date (SELLITA SW 200-1) about a month ago. it is constantly doing +10 sec/day. Im planning on regulating it with a timegrapher to +2 sec/day.


If it's consistently at the same rate per day, I'd try to get it down as close to 0 as I could - just to see how accurate I could get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Roy1988 said:


> I have purchased a Big Crown Pointer Date (SELLITA SW 200-1) about a month ago. it is constantly doing +10 sec/day. Im planning on regulating it with a timegrapher to +2 sec/day.


Have had my Big Crown Pointer Date for a couple of weeks now, purchased new. It has been +3spd.


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

My Oris centennial Worldtimer ran at a rate of +3 spd. Awesome for a non chronometer. Now it's running at a rate of +20spd....14 years later never serviced. Needs an overhaul asap. My Tudor BB with in house movement is running at spectacular rate of 0.2spd!!!! That is ZERO POINT TWO!!! I'm blown away.


----------



## Benno1uk (May 21, 2017)

My Oris Aquis (2nd gen) runs at -2 seconds a day


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

My titanium Aquis is a touch over +3spd at the moment. It's 2 weeks old bought new from an AD in store. Was +5spd for the first 5 days or so. After the 1st week it was +30s. After the 2nd week it is +51s so settling in nicely. I've wore it every day and night.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Benno1uk said:


> My Oris Aquis (2nd gen) runs at -2 seconds a day


So is mine


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

1st timer said:


> My Oris centennial Worldtimer ran at a rate of +3 spd. Awesome for a non chronometer. Now it's running at a rate of +20spd....14 years later never serviced. Needs an overhaul asap. My Tudor BB with in house movement is running at spectacular rate of 0.2spd!!!! That is ZERO POINT TWO!!! I'm blown away.


I had a 1st gen Orient Mako keep around 0.1spd. And a Bronze Cobra de Calibre with a Miyota 9015 around 0.3spd. If you can't be good be lucky!

Had some outstanding quartz too. A Smith PRS40 with ISA movement that was well within HAQ specs and a Seiko SBBN033 Tuna just recently that was still within the same half second for 3 months!


----------



## Angryvet11 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have an Oris f1 Williams, I had my jeweler time it for me and it runs 5-7spd. This seems like excellent accuracy to me!



Stanul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to get your opinion on the accuracy you experienced with ORIS watches.
> So far I owned 2 ORIS.
> ...


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

James_ said:


> My titanium Aquis is a touch over +3spd at the moment. It's 2 weeks old bought new from an AD in store. Was +5spd for the first 5 days or so. After the 1st week it was +30s. After the 2nd week it is +51s so settling in nicely. I've wore it every day and night.


A little update on mine after 3 months.
Very accurate at around +3spd consistently when worn every day.
It slows by a small amount as the PR drops when I have a very lazy day and after leaving it off for a while. It speeds up if fully wound. The strange thing is that even if I have an active enough day to be certain it has reached full PR, it will still stay at +3spd. 
Really nicely regulated movement that reacts exactly how I like it.

Seiko 7S26 based movements on the other hand are a mystery to me! Never had any luck with them and I'll never try to regulate one again.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Stanul said:


> My understanding is that Oris uses Selita movements in all their watches and none are COSC certified.
> Now TAG is doing the same , but their movements are HIGH GRADE.
> All TAGS I had were running at +2/+3 spd
> It's a pity that Oris with their nice designs can't decide to use better movements


Tag is not using Top grade movements. They are using Elabore at best. Oris also uses Elabore.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a little story of how little I care that Oris use _only _an elabore Sellita. Which is regulated in house by Oris, or so it says in the manual.

Before buying my Titanium Aquis I looked twice at the Sinn 104 and Sinn EZM 3F. Had them in my hands in a shop. It was the 104 I was most interested in but I'm quite picky and the bezel action wasn't the nicest and the hands didn't line up properly.

So I left that shop a bit disappointed as I had the money burning a hole in my sock. While walking away I remembered I had ordered in a Titanium Aquis to have a look at from a shop in the same row. Not really as a serous contender to the Sinn, more out of curiosity. I had seen 1 video of it on YouTube and always remember Sticky from these here parts always praising Oris. But to be honest I never felt like an Oris Aquis kind of guy.

When I got the watch in my hands I was initially very pleased with the light weight. Then when I saw the movement I didn't care that it wasn't decorated but I had to check if it was an ETA or Sellita.

When I saw that it was a Sellita I was a bit disappointed as I didn't know much about the company or Oris for that matter. But then again I'm not the biggest fan of the ETA 2824 or many base/workhorse automatic movements (I had 6 quartz watches for that reason before selling them to buy the Aquis).

To get to the point... the Aquis is such a nice watch with amazing finishing that I had to have it. I didn't think oh but only if the movement was better finished or COSC. I bought it thinking it would be -10spd at best. Was again pleasantly surprised that it has been +3spd.

Here is a movement with branding removed that is used in a 15,000GBP watch.



The Sellita isn't decorated but it is clean and simply finished.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

There are too many soulless devices that give accurate timekeeping in our lives.

Enjoy the idiosyncrasies of your own mechanical watches. I love mine on a Wickett & Craig watch strap..!


----------



## RBK (Dec 12, 2019)

I have to say that I am very happy with the accuracy of my Oris. My great barrier reef iii is more accurate than my omega speedmaster professional (1863 movement) and iwc portugieser chronograph (new with in house movement).

Whenever I go on vacations, I wear my GBRIII because it's the most rugged of the 3... I can swim, hike, etc. I have noticed that when I wear the watch a full day during hikes and it's fully wound, it keeps very good time. So far after 8 days of hiking, it's gained a total of 7 seconds... It's crazy.

Strange part is, if I leave it on my watch winder, it loses its accuracy and loses seconds. Go figure. Maybe someone can explain that one for me.


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Have purchased another (new) Big Crown Pointer Date, red dial this time. My previous one was +3spd, this one is even better at just +1spd over the past week. Hopefully it's consistent!


----------



## trojnik (Nov 4, 2021)

Pan Jones82 said:


> Legrační to přišlo, protože jsem právě žasl nad přesností mého profesionálního pilota. Jen jsem to nahodil a všiml jsem si, že za téměř 2 dny nošení nabral 1 sekundu.
> 
> Abych byl upřímný, je to jen štěstí při losování. Můj Aquis je asi +5.
> 
> ...


----------

